# Which side of screen to wash out after exposing?



## SystemVoid (Dec 18, 2007)

After I've exposed a screen, is there a particular side I'm supposed to be washing out, the print side or the squeegee side, or does it matter?

In other words, when I'm spraying down with the hose, which side should be facing me?


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

We always wet both sides, let the water start reacting for a minute or so then spray out from the print side. Reason being, because the squeegee side isn't getting direct light from the exposure unit so the emulsion is much softer and more likely to wash too much out.


----------



## werxin (Jun 4, 2008)

I always wash the print side out first until_ see the image starting to wash out then I flip it over and finish the sqeegee side. I use a regular garden spray nozzle its worked for 18 years! lol_


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

We always spray out the print side first and then finallize with the squeegee side...

Happy Printing...


----------



## adivito (Aug 25, 2006)

Pretty sure there isn't a "correct" way. Whatever works for you.


----------



## alan802 (Mar 24, 2008)

Light spray on the squeegee side to start the reaction, then pressure wash the print side until it's completely clear. I've never had good results spraying the squeegee side with any pressure. Usually the layer of emulsion on the squeegee side is so small that it comes off very easily without much pressure. Also, it's nice to have a thin layer of emulsion on the squeegee side to help the squeegee glide smoothly during the print stroke.


----------



## Michael Phipps (Jun 10, 2008)

Unik Ink said:


> We always wet both sides, let the water start reacting for a minute or so then spray out from the print side. Reason being, because the squeegee side isn't getting direct light from the exposure unit so the emulsion is much softer and more likely to wash too much out.



Sounds exactly right!


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

Screen exposure is like cooking a steak from only one side, but *the image area* can be dissolved from either side. 

It's common sense that if you work from both sides, your work will take less time. 

BUT, most people under expose, and when water gets on the inside of the screen, it will dissolve all un-exposed areas, allowing the stencil to peel off the mesh.


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

We spray out by pressure washer on both sides.


----------

